# any shame in hunting fowl



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have shot a couple guinea fowl and pheasants with my bow,which is quite a interesting hunt.some fowl are very alert.a friend of mine said that its not sportsman like being such 'small' game.is he right or am i just listening to a fool.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

He is an idiot. Hunting the wild game bird species in South Africa is very challenging! As long as you stick to the general accepted hunting seasons there is no reason why you can not or may not hunt game birds. With the slightly larger species it might be a better idea to shoot them with the same broadheads you use when hunting antelope as large fowl are very tough and need pin point shot placement.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Stop listening to a fool. They can be very challenging to hunt because they are so small and very alert. Sometimes difficult to get close enough. (and tastes good in the pot). So, keep on shooting.... :wink:


----------



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

*thats what i thought*

its by no means easy getting close enough for a shot.i have shot 5 guinea fowl in this last season.i agree a guinea fowl 'flattie' with a basil sauce is great on the braai.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Guinea fowl hunting is the greatest hunt. Since the WFAC in Thabazimbi my nickname is " big chicken hunter ".:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

:wink: Shame. Poor guinea fowl! :wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Fowl*

Hy is n poephol!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Cupid,

Bowhunting game birds is a fantastic and inexpensive way to improve your marksmanship and stalking skills.

As long as the birds are recovered, utilised and you don't exceed legal bag limits, there is absolutely nothing wrong with it.:wink:


----------

